

How Your Android Phone Could Help Scientists Predict the Weather - cryptoz
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/01/android-weather-prediction/

======
cryptoz
I'm the pressureNET developer and would be happy to answer any questions you
have about our project. :)

